# Binocular help?



## Jmgardner (Sep 17, 2014)

Need some opinions on binoculars. I have $150-$200 to spend, or maybe slightly more. and I don't know much about binos. If you had this type of budget and were willing to buy used, what 8x, 10x, or 12x binos would you get and why? I've noticed vortex seems to be popular and have seen some on ksl in this range, but would love to hear thoughts on these and others.


----------



## Rspeters (Apr 4, 2013)

I'd get the nicest set of 8x or 10x Vortex binos I could afford. The reason I'd go with Vortex is not necessarily because of optics (they're really good, but I'm not sure I'd say they're better than any other similarly priced brand), but because of their warranty.


----------



## manysteps (Sep 28, 2009)

Rspeters said:


> I'd get the nicest set of 8x or 10x Vortex binos I could afford. The reason I'd go with Vortex is not necessarily because of optics (they're really good, but I'm not sure I'd say they're better than any other similarly priced brand), but because of their warranty.


I second that


----------



## polarbear (Aug 1, 2011)

+1 
Get some 10x42 Vortex Diamondbacks or Crossfires. They are great glass for the price, and when you wear them out, you can send them in for a brand new pair. I have both, and I'm on my 4th set of Diamondbacks. They even hit the road going 45 mph once. Sent in the pieces, and a week later I had a brand new pair, no questions asked.


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

Vortex or Nikon.


----------



## Jmgardner (Sep 17, 2014)

i hear a lot about the diamondbacks. and the warranty. guess thats what ill be looking for. I appreciate the feedback!


----------



## nelsonccc (Jul 8, 2014)

Zen-Rays. They are huge in the birding community and from what I understand made my the same people that make the Vortex. I have the vistas 8x42 and have been very happy. they appear to be exactly the same as my buddies Vortex Diamondback. I could not tell a difference in optics quality. They also have a lifetime warranty.

In any case I've been very happy with them, leaps and bounds ahead of the Bushnell legends I had before.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

I personally would look intro Zen Ray or Vangaurd. Both have great reviews for your price range.
Hawk optics is another good glass that gets overlooked by many people.


----------



## brendo (Sep 10, 2013)

Don't get me wrong I really like vortex I have the razor hd spotting scope and I was heavily leaning towards the diamondbacks when I was looking at binos. I ended going to sportsman's and looking through a bunch I ended up Buying the leupold bx-2 acadia and have really enjoyed them. I would at least go look through and few and see what ones fit you best. Also might want to keep your eye out for a good deal on some used ones.


----------



## archerycrazy (Feb 28, 2013)

I own the Vortex Viper HD binoculars and love them, but also have a pair of Redfield Rebel 10X42 as a back up. They are good glass for the money and have the Leupold lifetime warranty.


----------



## chia6 (Jun 30, 2015)

Its already been said, but in that price range I'd probably. Say save an extra few buck and get the vortex diamondbacks 10x42. Anything bigger is hard to hold steady. You cant beat the vortex warranty. You wont be disappointed with any of the vortex products. The viper hd's and razors are noticeably better, but a lot more money.


----------



## Jmgardner (Sep 17, 2014)

i actually ended up ordering some vortex diamondback 10x50's. my biggest complaint (of many) for my current binos is the lack of field of view. I'm looking forward to using the 50's.


----------



## dadams41 (Jul 9, 2013)

+1 on the diamondbacks


----------



## manysteps (Sep 28, 2009)

You won't regret those at all... Congrats!


----------

